# Christmas on Blackwater



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Had a couple of hours this evening before dark. Muddy was not the extent of it but I figured it would be. Had to change to a crankbait with a rattle in it to get a bite (usually use a silent one). Missed a few off a a single brush pile and ended up with one that had an injury that I have never seen before.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That was a close call for him. I knew if I looked I could find a x mas fish. Good job.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That's insane looking.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Holey Chit, I'd love to know what happened to that one, before he ran into you. That's dedication. Way to go.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm really surprised his gills look as healthy as they do, that's amazing.
Is he also blind in that eye or is that the flash?
It must have happened when he was a baby, healed over n stuff.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

barefoot said:


> I'm really surprised his gills look as healthy as they do, that's amazing.
> Is he also blind in that eye or is that the flash?
> It must have happened when he was a baby, healed over n stuff.


It was just the flash.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, I'd venture to say a wound when he was a youngin' that healed over nicely....until the flour hit him!!! hahaha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

prop slice - maybe?


----------

